# 7.62 X 39 for deer?



## rgriffi (Nov 29, 2007)

what bullet do you find best?


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Do you want reload info or preloaded info?

I bought some blemished regualr soft points and they do ok. I think they were remington or winchester


----------



## thurdypointer (Sep 15, 2006)

My dad used to use his sks for deer if we were gonna be walking. Fun little gun and never had a deer get to far after the shot. Just do some testing and good luck


----------



## Mannlicher (Sep 18, 2005)

The Winchester 123 grain PSP suits a lot of folks down here. They kill about as well as a 150 grain .30-30 will.


----------



## Man of all Seasons (Sep 14, 2008)

i use my SKS and it definitely has the stopping power if your planning to shoot within 150 yards. softpoints work pretty well, but yeah, just do some playing around with different rounds.


----------



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Would a 6 PPC work for deer? I know it wouldn't work for a very long shot, but it's legal in WY, and if I need to use it, would it work? Thanks in advance.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

You darn right a 6mmPPC would work for shooting deer. You will want to use a good bullet and proper placement and you are set.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My sons and I do not deer hunt without an SKS in our walking party; we each have our own SKS's. But only the one walking the middle or the sloughs carry it. We have shot many of whitetail with the SKS. I would say it is a much more proficient brush gun than the 30-30..... (I know, big statement to say; bring on the controversy!!!) But this model and caliber I would guess has been responsible for putting 10-12 deer on the table for us in the last 6 years.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

If you think the SKS is the deal you should try a MAK90(AK type weapon). It is shorter and for me it swings faster.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Do you guys use the 10 round magazines or do you have it blocked some how. Didn't think you could hunt with a gun that holds more than 5 rounds. At least in ND you cant.


----------



## kdog70 (Sep 1, 2008)

I was wondering how to block the factory magazine or an AR-10 magazine


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Starky
I have never seen anything that states a limit on the amount of cartridges in the firearms guidelines for deer hunting with centerfire rifles in N.D.

We do have 30 round magazines for our SKS's; but as bulky as they are, we just use the 10 round magazines.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I was also wondering about the 5 round limit. I searched the 2008 ND Deer Hunting Guide and it says nothing about # of rounds allowed. Does any one know for sure???


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I have never heard a limit on cartridges for centerfire, balls for muzzle loaders, arrows for bow..... all I have seen and heard is 3 shotshells per shotgun for upland or waterfowl.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

We used to have a 8shot limit but now we can use what ever we want to have. I have called the game and fish a few times asking that question. They say yes to any mag you want to use but no 50 cal weapons using smokless powder. I have a few 5 shot mags that we cut the folower and they hold 8 now. I just use a 30 most of the time.


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

I know i used the 30 round clip a couple times in my sks when walking for deer. But on the long walks that fully loaded 30 rounder gets a lil bulky and heavy so I'll use my ten round clip.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

With the SKS the standard 10 works best. I always carry at least 100 rds for any rifle I carry unless it is a magnum then it is 40 plus what fits in the gun then my handgun and three hi cap mags for it. A little extra ammo does not hurt where I hunt.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

I use an AR-10 (.308win.), for $24 I bought a 4 round factory mag. It uses a rivet to stop the follower from allowing more than 10 rnds. I shot my 1st doe of the season with it already, what a great all around weapon. I used to use the sks whe they were $60 a pop. I like the winchester power point as well. You can put a little block ofwood in the bottom of the mag to prevent more than 4 rounds being loaded, I think there are after market mags also. A well placed screw will work as well you'll have to fool with it to get it to function correctly.


----------

